# Wanting to set up first home surround sound



## graydodge14 (Jun 9, 2010)

So im wanting to build my first surround sound for my house. I purchased a panasonic 7.1 surround sound system that i like but i think if i did it myself it would be more enjoyable and have the bass and small details i feel im lacking.

I dont neccesaruly need 7 speakers but i got a good deal on it. i dont have any clue whats good as far as receivers, subs and speakers for home audio. I know the brands of car audio as far as whats better etc. but im clueless as to if you can run a car sub for the bass or what. So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

graydodge14 said:


> So im wanting to build my first surround sound for my house. I purchased a panasonic 7.1 surround sound system that i like but i think if i did it myself it would be more enjoyable and have the bass and small details i feel im lacking.


Is this one of those surround sound in a box? If so you can probably keep the surround left and right along with the 2 rear surrounds. Those are the ones you should worry less about. Just worry about upgrading the two front mains, center and sub. 

This is all my opinion and i think it would work fine for what you are trying to achieve.



graydodge14 said:


> I dont neccesaruly need 7 speakers but i got a good deal on it. i dont have any clue whats good as far as receivers, subs and speakers for home audio. I know the brands of car audio as far as whats better etc. but im clueless as to if you can run a car sub for the bass or what. So any help would be appreciated.


Are you looking to make your own speakers? Possibly just the sub? or just go buy pre-made ones?

Car audio subs will work for home audio as long as you don't have a crt television or if your sub won't be closer than 5 feet to the screen. If you have a high def flat screen then you are okay to use any sub you prefer. You can make a simple sealed enclosure (least output) a ported enclosure (more output) or a more complex design such as Passive radiator's (this is what i run), Horns, Transmission lines's blah blah blah.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah i bought it from best buy and its alright i just wanna try something myself. I was thinking just replacing all speakers but i didnt know what kind of speakers to be looking for. 

Ill be hooking it up to a 42 inch LG LCD. is there anything specific i shoud look for i just bought some Ascendant Audio Havocs for my truck but i didnt know how you go about amping the sub or if thats all done with the receiver, or how much rms i shoud look for in the sub.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I took an old sealed box from my car and now I'm using it in my home theater. Cut out the back and put one of these in there:

Bash 300W Digital Subwoofer Amplifier | Parts-Express.com

They go on sale every so often. I think I paid closer to $100 for mine. I believe these are either class G or class H amps, so you don't have to worry about ventilation or anything.

As for your main speakers, that depends on whether you want to build something or if you want to just replace the speaker in what you currently have.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jun 9, 2010)

well i think im gonna take my old surround sound system and give the receiver and all speakers to my parents so ill be starting over, as far as the box is that panel what is usually ran on the back of subs?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, you can make a box and use that plate as the amplifier.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jun 9, 2010)

MarkZ said:


> Yeah, you can make a box and use that plate as the amplifier.


how much should i look for as far as watts for a sub alot 150 or what


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

graydodge14 said:


> how much should i look for as far as watts for a sub alot 150 or what


Whatever the sub needs...

And be weary of dvc subs because all the plate amps on parts express are only stable down to 4 ohms. 

Partsexpress.com has a lot of varieties for what you need.

25w-41.87
70w-67.39
100w-109.86
240w- The one without bass boost is on sale for 109
300w-149.87
500w-325.80
1000w-417.50

Subwoofer Amplifiers ( Sub Amps ) featuring top brands at great prices from Parts Express

If you want a good sub that is shielded then this is a good option along with the 240 watt plate amp (you could try using the 100w but i would rather have some headroom)

Dayton SD315-88 12" Shielded DVC Subwoofer | Parts-Express.com

I am running that sub with two 12" passives and it really pounds. 

Also, we need an answer as to whether you want to build some or all your speakers.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well ive never built any speakers so if your talking about surrounds and front and all that i would probably just buy some nice ones. I was looking at some of the tower ones maybe and aslo looking at some of the nice center channels that parts express has.

Would tower speakers be better for my fronts then the small kind that hang in the corner of the room or what is my best option for fronts and center?

The room im putting this all in is not huge by any means its probably about 16x18 or a little less if that helps any


----------

